# PPH ( Post Partum Hemorrhage) Atonic uterus and future pregnancies??



## clairebubba4

Hi All

I am currently pregnant with my fourth baby and am freaking out a little bit as with my last daughter i had a fairly massive pph ( about 3000ish ml i think?!) 
I had to have 4 unit blood transfusion and was taken to theatre to stop the bleeding.
This was attributed to her being a large baby (9lb 12oz) and carrying a lot of fluid. This led to an atonic uterus ( uterus not contracting after birth)

This was 8 years ago and i am obviously a bit worried about the chances of this occurring again, and just wondered if any of you lovely ladies had any experiences that you could share with me. Thanks so much xxx


----------



## NashiPear

I am so sorry to hear that. I do think the chances of it are higher if it happened to you already (from what I can gather), but then again it may not happen. It has only happened for one of your 3 pregnancies. 

I have had two much fluid with both my pregnancies and retained placenta and PPH in both. One was a caesarean and happened 2 weeks after the birth. The second was a vbac and a bad tear and retained placenta which led to PPH. I think I lost around 2L the first time and 1.6L the second. I managed to avoid transfusion, just. 

In your case, chat to your doctors. I thought for sure that was the end of babies for me, but they were pretty okay with it and told me that I would have to prepare that I would likely end up in theater again (I guess my track record is 100%, so understandable). 

Fingers crossed for you. I can understand you worrying. I think if I do decide to have a third, I will be pretty anxious, but I just remember the doctor seemed pretty relaxed about it.

They did say to me I would have to have a cannula in, so expect them to take extra precautions "in case". 

I am sure it will be fine as this time they will be prepared.


----------



## lizziedripping

Hey Hun, can totally relate. My first baby was 9Ibs 1, I had a drawn out labour and a tear to my cervix which caused severe PPH. 

Last year I had twins who weighed a whopping 9 and 8Ibs at 38wks via c - section. My uterus was so over- distended it was paper thin and ctotally failed to contract back down afterwards. Though I had PPH again as a result, it was about the same blood loss as I had with my first (2 litres). I was carrying 16ibs of baby, and had two placentas and amniotic sacs, so I don't think a woman could carry more weight in her uterus than I did, but I still got through. 

I am planning a fifth and final baby, and have already asked about the risks of PPH. My consultant says the risks increase after 5 pregnancies, and if you have had previous PPH, but they are so fully prepared for the possibility in women with a history, that every care is taken to avoid it. This means you'll probably be given medication during labour to minimise the chance of it happening, or at least reduce its severity. Take heart from my case tho hun, my womb coped with a strain that as humans we're just not designed to take. Good luck, and let me know how you get on xxx


----------



## clairebubba4

Hi,
Thank you both so much for taking the time to reply to me, it is reassuring to know that i am not alone! I'm sorry that you both had to go through this horrible experience as well, but at least we are all still here to tell the story, lol!
I am kind of resigning myself to the fact that it will probably happen again, kind of looking on the worst side i guess, sort of mentally preparing myself. Hopefully if it does happen again though, it won't be quite so bad because i am consultant led this time, and delivering in a large hospital, where as before i was in a midwifery unit and had to be taken to a larger hospital half an hour away, which i guess did not help!!

Thank you again xxx


----------

